# [EVDL] Azure died - help?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Richard,
On the other coast so I can't help directly. I have a DMOC also and have
had the occasional problem of the contactors not making the familiar click
when the key is turned on. Every time it has been in the relays or in my
case the relay board that I mounted all my relays on. (No problems since I
replace all of EA supplied relay with better ones and did away with the slip
on wire connectors) In one case the "keyswitch" relay went bad and in two
other cases it was the ground lost. One at the relay board and the second
within the DMOC itself. In the second case I just move to another ground on
the 35 pin connector (nice to have an extra one in the harness). In either
case you are going to have to break out a meter and troubleshoot the dang
thing. Best place to start is to see if you have 12 volts at the DMOC on pin
1 (pin 13 as ground). Good luck.


Buddy Mills
[email protected]

Look mom, no gas. http://www.evalbum.com/2887

Disclaimer: No animals were harmed or killed in the process of writing this
email. Any stories to the contrary are, for the most part, either fictional
or greatly exaggerated. =


=



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Richard Hamje
Sent: Sunday, June 10, 2012 5:57 PM
To: [email protected]; [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Azure died - help?

A week ago, my car refused to start in a parking lot after a routine drive
to the store. Now it won't start or charge. I am stumped and could use
some advice where to start looking.

=


The drivetrain is an Azure Dynamics DMOC445 with the AC50 motor. It has run
perfectly for two years. The wiring and relays are from Electro Automotive
and are wired according to the book. Nothing obvious has disconnected.

=


There is pack voltage at the controller (267v - should be 288v, but 267
should be enough). My cells all seem to be OK (I can't reach every one, but
the individual banks sum up to the expected amounts). The key switch relay
clicks when the key is turned, but the DMOC contactor does not. I tried to
connect my laptop to the DMOC, but nothing was received - it seems to not be
turning on at all. When I run the charger, it cycles on and off (the fans
spin, but I hear a relay clicking every 2-5 seconds and no charge is being
applied to the pack). It never did this before.

=


I am suspecting a 12v issue, possibly one of the charging relays, but not
sure how to figure it out or where to start. I am learning why
non-engineers should not do conversions L

=


Has anyone else seen an issue like this, or can give me some ideas of how to
start troubleshooting it? If anyone in the Portland area is willing to help
in person, there would be beer and/or cash involved.

=


Thanks!

Richard

=


Richard Hamje
822 SE 45th Avenue
Portland, OR 97215
503-805-8829
[email protected]
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120610/005a4168/attac
hment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Richard, Buddy and other Azure/Solectria customers -- Beth
Silverman, former Azure employee, here.

There are still some folks working for the company. If you need help
with your components, please go to http://customer.azdtec.com/
and click the "Report A Customer Concern" link at the bottom left of the pa=
ge.

Good luck!

Regards

Beth


> 13. Azure died - help? (Richard Hamje)
> 14. Re: Azure died - help? (Buddy Mills)


> Message: 13
> Date: Sun, 10 Jun 2012 14:57:07 -0700
> From: "Richard Hamje" <[email protected]>
> Subject: [EVDL] Azure died - help?
> To: <[email protected]>, <[email protected]>
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3D"iso-8859-1"
>
> A week ago, my car refused to start in a parking lot after a routine driv=
e to the store. Now it won't start or charge. I am stumped and could =
use some advice where to start looking.
>
>
>
> The drivetrain is an Azure Dynamics DMOC445 with the AC50 motor. It ha=
s run perfectly for two years. The wiring and relays are from Electro Au=
tomotive and are wired according to the book. Nothing obvious has discon=
nected.
>
>
>
> There is pack voltage at the controller (267v - should be 288v, but 267 s=
hould be enough). My cells all seem to be OK (I can't reach every one, but =
the individual banks sum up to the expected amounts). The key switch rel=
ay clicks when the key is turned, but the DMOC contactor does not. I tri=
ed to connect my laptop to the DMOC, but nothing was received - it seems to=
not be turning on at all. When I run the charger, it cycles on and off =
(the fans spin, but I hear a relay clicking every 2-5 seconds and no charge=
is being applied to the pack). It never did this before.
>
>
>
> I am suspecting a 12v issue, possibly one of the charging relays, but not=
sure how to figure it out or where to start. I am learning why non-engi=
neers should not do conversions L
>
>
>
> Has anyone else seen an issue like this, or can give me some ideas of how=
to start troubleshooting it? If anyone in the Portland area is willing =
to help in person, there would be beer and/or cash involved.
>
>
>
> Thanks!
>
> Richard
>
>
>
> Richard Hamje
> 822 SE 45th Avenue
> Portland, OR 97215
> 503-805-8829
> [email protected]
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120610/005a41=
68/attachment.html
>
>
> ------------------------------
>
> Message: 14
> Date: Sun, 10 Jun 2012 22:39:36 -0400
> From: "Buddy Mills" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Azure died - help?
> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3D"iso-8859-1"
>
> Richard,
> On the other coast so I can't help directly. I have a DMOC also an=
d have
> had the occasional problem of the contactors not making the familiar click
> when the key is turned on. Every time it has been in the relays or in =
my
> case the relay board that I mounted all my relays on. (No problems since I
> replace all of EA supplied relay with better ones and did away with the s=
lip
> on wire connectors) In one case the "keyswitch" relay went bad and in two
> other cases it was the ground lost. One at the relay board and the sec=
ond
> within the DMOC itself. In the second case I just move to another grou=
nd on
> the 35 pin connector (nice to have an extra one in the harness). In ei=
ther
> case you are going to have to break out a meter and troubleshoot the dang
> thing. Best place to start is to see if you have 12 volts at the DMOC on =
pin
> 1 (pin 13 as ground). Good luck.
>
>
> Buddy Mills
> [email protected]
> ?
> Look mom, no gas. http://www.evalbum.com/2887
>
> Disclaimer: No animals were harmed or killed in the process of writing=
this
> email. Any stories to the contrary are, for the most part, either fict=
ional
> or greatly exaggerated.
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf
> Of Richard Hamje
> Sent: Sunday, June 10, 2012 5:57 PM
> To: [email protected]; [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Azure died - help?
>
> A week ago, my car refused to start in a parking lot after a routine drive
> to the store. Now it won't start or charge. I am stumped and could =
use
> some advice where to start looking.
>
>
>
> The drivetrain is an Azure Dynamics DMOC445 with the AC50 motor. It ha=
s run
> perfectly for two years. The wiring and relays are from Electro Automo=
tive
> and are wired according to the book. Nothing obvious has disconnected.
>
>
>
> There is pack voltage at the controller (267v - should be 288v, but 267
> should be enough). My cells all seem to be OK (I can't reach every one, b=
ut
> the individual banks sum up to the expected amounts). The key switch r=
elay
> clicks when the key is turned, but the DMOC contactor does not. I trie=
d to
> connect my laptop to the DMOC, but nothing was received - it seems to not=
be
> turning on at all. When I run the charger, it cycles on and off (the f=
ans
> spin, but I hear a relay clicking every 2-5 seconds and no charge is being
> applied to the pack). It never did this before.
>
>
>
> I am suspecting a 12v issue, possibly one of the charging relays, but not
> sure how to figure it out or where to start. I am learning why
> non-engineers should not do conversions L
>
>
>
> Has anyone else seen an issue like this, or can give me some ideas of how=
to
> start troubleshooting it? If anyone in the Portland area is willing to=
help
> in person, there would be beer and/or cash involved.
>
>
>
> Thanks!
>
> Richard
>
>
>
> Richard Hamje
> 822 SE 45th Avenue
> Portland, OR 97215
> 503-805-8829
> [email protected]

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

